# A Different Kind of Revolt?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

?I Was Shocked?: David Barton Explains Why He Believes Revolution May Be Coming in the U.S. | TheBlaze.com

Apparently a large swath of US citizens feel betrayed by the GOP. No mystery to me but apparently it is to the party elite.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I listened to that show yesterday and don't remember hearing that.Of course the show was just on for background noise while I was motoring around buying truck parts and food and beers


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

We may very well be witnessing the end of the GOP as we know it. ...... and the GOP may very well know it as well to their dismay.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

total BS ... just more DemoCrap & liberal propaganda .... if any party is worried it's the DemoCraps .... a senile old hippie is right up there with the Golden Idol - an idol that's about to tumble right off her evil altar ....

the general public is sick & tired of the last 7 years of Obammy BS - going to vote for a change - no BLM hope involved ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The elite of all societies in history have had an uncanny ability to be watching in a different direction when their kingdoms were taken away from them.

The GOP is no different today, . . . they pushed two lackluster, incapable, . . . but well oiled and well connected candidates in the last two elections. See where it got them.

I voted for both because I knew down deep in my heart that the democrats did not have a JFK or even an LBJ to put up, . . . and had allowed their party to become one that would follow the "vote for me and I'll get you ice cream" candidate, . . . not anyone of substance or ability. We've witnessed that the last 8 years, . . . and if they are successful this election cycle, . . . it'll be another 4 years of same-o same-o again.

Thankfully, . . . their one well connected and well oiled knot head has dropped out, . . . Rubio is absolutely no different, . . . the spelling of the two names is different but the politics of both are the same, . . . and cannot be measured greatly different from old Bernie himself.

Cruz has shown to be totally ineffective in hiring honest, trustworthy folks, . . . so will he do it in the white house??? I don't believe he is any measure of more honest than either of the Clintons.

Who does that leave, . . . Trump and Carson, . . . and some backwater governor from Ohio that needs to go home and work on getting the potholes fixed in his state highways.

Yeah, . . . I'm a Trump / Carson fan, . . . would rather see the roles reversed, . . . but I'll take this and run with it. 

They are the only hope for shaking up the GOP to the point that they will finally realize that they cannot sit in their ivory towers and mandate to the voters, . . . who and what to vote for.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I would welcome a true, fundamental revolution in the R-party on a national level. There is no difference between R and D at the highest level. They are all gutless, money grubbing sellouts who couldn't care less about the Constitution and what is good for the country. Sorry, mini rant off.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Problem is people are rallying behind another fake, trump. Who is saying one thing but has been doing the opposite his whole life. Just like the current POS in office. Trump has said many times that he will change his personality/ideology to suit his needs and get what he wants. Has done so many times and is proud it. It's the secret to his success "HE" claims. 

I can't imagine how sheople support a liberal that now claims he's a conservative just to get elected. What will the liar do once in office?? Will the idiot go back to his past, life long roots? Hell even ole Harry Reid is looking forward to trump being president. So we can continue the progress they started with obummer, says trump's buddy Reid.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

What we have is a politician problem... our country is run by the politicians and not WE THE PEOPLE. They stopped caring what we want a long time ago.
We need to go back to what is was in the beginning! being a politician should not be a career. They used to have jobs and only came in when they were needed to vote on things.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

What has happened to the Tea Party movement? 

I know a lot turned into, or were disguised as, RINOs. They got elected then followed Boner and Barry. Now they are just part of the greedy herd. 

Too bad there was not a major split from the establishment RNC as the RNC only cares about the RNC; A viable party free of RNC/DNC puppeteers.

Not much talk about the house and senate but people need to purge more of the RINO establishment and jackasses, otherwise even if the next POTUS is for, we the people, status quo will remain and we will continue down the road to hell, even if we are not on the Highway Barry built.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Problem is people are rallying behind another fake, trump. Who is saying one thing but has been the opposite his whole life. Just like the current POS in office. Trump has said many times that he will change his personality/ideology to suit his needs and get what he wants. Has done so many times and is proud it. It's the secret to his success "HE" claims.
> 
> I can't imagine how sheople support a liberal that now claims he's a conservative just to get elected. What will the liar do once in office?? Will the idiot go back to his past, life long roots? Hell even ole Harry Reid is looking forward to trump being president. So we can continue the progress they started with obummer, says trump's buddy Reid.


Have you considered the possibility that you MIGHT be wrong?

Trump Calls For Auditing the Fed » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

Trump: As president, I would prosecute Clinton | Washington Examiner

Donald Trump on 9/11: "You Will Find Out Who Really Knocked Down The World Trade Center" | Video | RealClearPolitics

Trump's history of suggesting Obama is a Muslim - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I concluded that the elite, dem or rep, make no difference, they are the same, no longer for the people, , but for themselves, I have always voted, but it always seems in vain, I will continue to vote and pray that someone will get elected that truly cares, if not, we may all have to take the next step. I truly feel there are many out there that feel the same, I love this country, just not the puppets running it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> What we have is a politician problem... our country is run by the politicians and not WE THE PEOPLE. They stopped caring what we want a long time ago.
> We need to go back to what is was in the beginning! being a politician should not be a career. They used to have jobs and only came in when they were needed to vote on things.


This nation has a spiritual problem, and it can't be resolved through politics. Politics seems to be more of a barometer.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> What we have is a politician problem... our country is run by the politicians and not WE THE PEOPLE. They stopped caring what we want a long time ago.
> We need to go back to what is was in the beginning! being a politician should not be a career. They used to have jobs and only came in when they were needed to vote on things.


Doc you are dead on. I fear that in order to go back to what this country once was may be to tear what this country is now down to the core and start from scratch. To many politicians that stopped caring long ago about this country and what we want and to many voters who have discovered it's easier to vote for those politicians in order to get the free shit.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> This nation has a spiritual problem, and it can't be resolved through politics. Politics seems to be more of a barometer.


True. And since the machinery of our government was designed to be executed by a moral, god fearing culture, what is to become of us?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

We need a complete overhaul of the current system. 

No lifetime politicians. 
No parties.
Stump and run on your own documented merits.
Limit the amount of funds available for advertising and publicity and ensure all have equality.
Numerous ways to improve the system to bring it back to the people.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> ?I Was Shocked?: David Barton Explains Why He Believes Revolution May Be Coming in the U.S. | TheBlaze.com
> 
> Apparently a large swath of US citizens feel betrayed by the GOP. No mystery to me but apparently it is to the party elite.


The only reason I vote GOP is because they aren't Dims. No other reason.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just goes to show how out of touch our politicians really are.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

I have moved on....thanks and have a great evening


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If the news is to be believed, neither party wants Trump in the picture, yet his popularity rises. Like him, don't like him it really doesn't matter. He is shaking things up in the Republican Party and that just might just be a good thing.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Seneca said:


> If the news is to be believed, neither party wants Trump in the picture, yet his popularity rises. Like him, don't like him it really doesn't matter. He is shaking things up in the Republican Party and that just might just be a good thing.


That is because both the RINOs and Jackasses are just a cabal of greedy corrupt looters who want to maintain their hegemony with no regard to their Country or fellow citizens.

Trump? Not the best America has to offer, but can't be worse than the RINO herd.

Of who is left Ben Carson is the only one besides Trump who is not tainted with RINO dung. The RNC/Media don't like him either, but he might be the best choice left besides going 3rd party


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Celente wanted to leave after he got burned while playing with fire. Now, he is back and wants to start a revolution. Question is, what sort of revolution?

Buying historical buildings does not make you the same as those who entered those buildings during our founding days.

While he mentions the constitution and the Bill of Rights in the above offered video, he has espoused the notion of a full-out democracy in too many of his rants I have heard down through the last few years. 

There is absolutely no way to get back to the dream of the founding fathers without moving back to a constitutional republic and away from democracy. The very entities against which Celente rails gained power over the people when the federal government gained power over the states. Remember when the people only elected the members of the house of representatives, and not just everyone was allowed to cast a ballot? Why was it set up in such a manner? Because the founders understood that the federal government would be given unconstitutional power by the uneducated people who would expect personal benefit other than the protection of their individual rights. This would also cut the states out of the governmental equation and throw the balance between state and federal power in favor of the federal government.

Furthermore, the ability of the federal government to reach beyond state borders and directly take money from the state citizens enables the federal government to coerce the states to abide by its regulatory mandates. Rather than the federal government having to meet the approval of the states in order to receive operating funds, the states now have to meet the approval of the federal government in order to get back the funds the federal government took. On top of that, funds taken from one state are used for the benefit of another state.

Clearly, the constitutional republic is quite dead, yet Celente doesn't mention the reasons why it is dead and, moreover, prefers more of what destroyed the constraints of the constitution on the federal government.

One more parting note. Celente declares we must become moral once again, but removed religion. The nation was founded on Christian ethics, morals and principles. Without the notion of the nation's founding, we have what? Man made notion of morals? That is akin to a rudderless ship with no anchor. Man's heart is carnal in nature, fickle at best.

Sorry, but I stopped listening to Celente quite a while ago.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey Denton, isn't it curious that the 17th amendment allowing general election of US senators passed into law in 1913, the same year as the income tax and the Federal Reserve Bank?

What was it about 1913?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Hey Denton, isn't it curious that the 17th amendment allowing general election of US senators passed into law in 1913, the same year as the income tax and the Federal Reserve Bank?
> 
> What was it about 1913?


Woodrow Wilson, "Colonel" House, the New World Order, the destruction of sovereign nations, individual rights and the rise of oligarchy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Woodrow Wilson, "Colonel" House, the New World Order, the destruction of sovereign nations, individual rights and the rise of oligarchy.


Yes and the creative false use of the term "progressive party" ushered in the trend of the government using feel good terms to describe ways to steal our liberty and we the people actually like it..

FUBAR


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

You lost me at "The Blaze".


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> Celente wanted to leave after he got burned while playing with fire. Now, he is back and wants to start a revolution. Question is, what sort of revolution?
> 
> Buying historical buildings does not make you the same as those who entered those buildings during our founding days.
> 
> ...


LMAO...What a tough crowd.

I've seen Gerald mention direct democracy before in reference to the Swiss. The Swiss still have a constitutional republic with elements of direct democracy. Gerald is always talking about "guns, gold, and a getaway plan"... so I don't think, for example, he ever meant a referendum on the 2nd amendment or anything like that.

But anyhow...everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If memory serves me right,being I was pretty young then, the last president to go against the grain of the established politicians was JFK, I remember my mother being very upset thinking our way of life was going to hell in a hand basket, I fear if Trump gets the nomination, he won't live to see the election, not based on fact, just an opinion. The elites tentacles reach world wide, not just in the USA.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

One nation under God with liberty and justice for all. I think that sums it up nicely. 
Thanks Denton...good post.
I'm not a fan of Gerald Celente either. I think he's attempting to pander to a larger audience by trying to sound inclusive. It's not working...LOL


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Ah, you lost me at "The Blaze" again.

My tin foil hat is at the dry cleaners, so I can't read that unprotected.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepper News said:


> LMAO...What a tough crowd.
> 
> I've seen Gerald mention direct democracy before in reference to the Swiss. The Swiss still have a constitutional republic with elements of direct democracy. Gerald is always talking about "guns, gold, and a getaway plan"... so I don't think, for example, he ever meant a referendum on the 2nd amendment or anything like that.
> 
> But anyhow...everyone is entitled to their opinion.


Constitutional republic with elements of direct democracy. Oxymoron in that, as we who understand how this nation was intended. There, the people vote directly. More than just an element, wouldn't you think?

Regardless, we are not Switzerland and comparing us to that nation is nothing more than muddying the water.

In this country, our government was designed to protect our individual rights, protect the nation and represent us on the world stage. There are a few other things, but none of them meant the federal government was to control either the states or the people of the states. See, that is what made us unique in the world.

Democracy, on the other hand, means the clueless, selfish population can pass laws to, well, do what we are seeing happen in this nation even without direct democracy. Anyone who espouses such a notion in direct contradiction to the fact that the founding fathers warned us of such folly is not worth my time. I'm also not going to do what he wants me to really do; pay money to join his club. Trends Research Institute.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> Constitutional republic with elements of direct democracy. Oxymoron in that, as we who understand how this nation was intended. There, the people vote directly. More than just an element, wouldn't you think?
> 
> Regardless, we are not Switzerland and comparing us to that nation is nothing more than muddying the water.
> 
> ...


I've already moved on brother.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepper News said:


> I've already moved on brother.


Oh, come on. Just say Denton's right and I will, too.

Never mind; no need. I hear it so much at work and at home it means little to me, nowadays. :21:


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> Oh, come on. Just say Denton's right and I will, too.
> 
> Never mind; no need. I hear it so much at work and at home it means little to me, nowadays. :21:


That's not exactly what I was thinking 

But I do have another video you might like. Operator6 might enjoy it as well...

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...y-you-re-not-best-person-room.html#post379581


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepper News said:


> That's not exactly what I was thinking
> 
> But I do have another video you might like. Operator6 might enjoy it as well...
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...y-you-re-not-best-person-room.html#post379581


:21:

I love the way some people feel the need to tell me I need to learn humility. The arrogance of some people, huh?

You and my ex-wives should commiserate.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> :21:
> 
> I love the way some people feel the need to tell me I need to learn humility. The arrogance of some people, huh?
> 
> You and my ex-wives should commiserate.


That wasn't quite the message brother ...but just having fun anyhow.

By the way, how many ex-wives do you have?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Everyone has said everything about the GOP is right in my book ,, but what do we do about it ?" WE VOTE " If you don't vote they don't know ,, the only way a government take over will work is when SHTF and we " the people that stand for the rights we are trying to protect " do it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepper News said:


> That wasn't quite the message brother ...but just having fun anyhow.
> 
> By the way, how many ex-wives do you have?


I figured you were having fun, and so was I. Got to keep a sense of humor in this world.

Two.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I figured you were having fun, and so was I. Got to keep a sense of humor in this world.
> 
> Two.


So, it appears either you where wrong twice or they where wrong once each?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> So, it appears either you where wrong twice or they where wrong once each?


Both.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Denton is never wrong... he thought he was once but he was mistaken.


----------

